
Scaleway introduces new x64 virtual servers up to 8GB of RAM for €9.99/mo - edouardb
https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/04/05/vc1-new-affordable-variants/
======
mtgx
Last I checked they were using some pretty old 32-bit ARM cores (probably
Cortex-A9). They should try and get some of these, if the offer is good:

[https://www.apm.com/news/appliedmicro-announces-x-
gene-3-the...](https://www.apm.com/news/appliedmicro-announces-x-gene-3-the-
industrys-first-armv8-a-finfet-server-s/)

Also, I assume these are Atom cores? (Avoton or whatever Intel calls them for
servers).

~~~
edouardb
Yes it's Avoton CPU [https://www.scaleway.com/faq/server/#-Why-did-you-go-
back-to...](https://www.scaleway.com/faq/server/#-Why-did-you-go-back-
to-x86-for-the-C2)

~~~
mrgreenfur
Here's the ARK page for them:
[http://ark.intel.com/products/codename/54859/Avoton](http://ark.intel.com/products/codename/54859/Avoton)

It seems like they're actually not that bad: [http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-
Xeon-E3-1220-v2-vs-Intel-Atom-...](http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-
Xeon-E3-1220-v2-vs-Intel-Atom-C2750)

------
tmikaeld
Are the servers using ECC memory? Can't find any information about that.

~~~
edouardb
No

~~~
ciot1CDM
Why Avoton then? You just lost a sale.

I shouldn't have assumed ECC, but if you have a group designing your own
hardware then routing another 8 wires shouldn't be a problem.

I'm disappointed.

~~~
tmikaeld
Same here. We have actually run into ECC issues before and it's a bloody
nightmare when local files and backup files are overwritten with corrupt data.
If you don't notice it in time (we noticed it after two days due to widely
different MD5 checksums of backups) all of the data might be lost and if you
are lucky, you will see some service go down (as a sort of warning) before
it's too late.

And no, ZFS is not a guarantee here! (It can actually make it worse since it
keep a ton of data in RAM)

